# I feel lost academically - part rant, part asking best way to grad school



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A few days ago I went to the first meeting of a program I was recently accepted into. Program’s meant to help students into grad school through intense summer research. I know I wouldn’t be able to write out the exact details of the program if I tried to here, so I’ll say that I dislike the manner in which the research will proceed. I want to go to grad school, but I hate the idea of working either in research or academia. 

I’m a double major in anthropology (no declared focus area yet but likely biological) and criminal justice/criminology. I’m in my junior year; I’ll be doing an extra semester to finish my double major requirements (if that goes well graduation date: December 2010). I don’t know what exactly I want to do in grad school but I’ve considered forensic anthropology.

The topics at the meeting depressed me. I felt like I had no sense of direction career-wise in life, and the stress has been eating me alive. I've been repeatedly told since I was a kid that I'd need a master's degree to be successful so it's pretty much ingrained into me that its the way to go. I'd be super insecure with less.
But I don’t know what direction to go in. I'm going to stick with the program for a while since can’t quit now without feeling like a complete loser. I’ve already been paired up with a senior in the program. Did they do that on purpose?!

Do you guys think it’s worth it for me to go into the summer research program? I’ll basically be doing research on my own along over five weeks (intense and fast paced 5 weeks, but it is paid for) with a bunch of workshops on I don’t really know what they’re about. Plus I’ll have to put off some required math courses I was planning to take over the summer (I’ve been warned it’s too stressful to take extra classes during that time), which could result in staying yet another semester at school. 

I have to approach professors on my own and come up with my own research idea, which is horribly scary for me.


----------



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I am very interested in the subjects I'm currently majoring in, its the idea of this research all of a sudden, I have no idea how to get things together in such a short time (April) and the fact that my class plans for graduating on time could be delayed.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that you are on the right track...I graduated 2 years ago and have yet to find a job in my field of study...i want to go back to school and would love to do what you are doing but I fear having to be alone in class, as my SA kicks in and take control. 

Keep doing what you are doing and you will do great and be successful. 

By the way, was the GRE hard for you? I'm really hesitant to take it.


----------



## JennMcNeal23 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think that a summer research program would be great for you. It might spark an interest and give you a clearer idea for your career path. You could also take the math classes and graduate on time though. Research programs are definite resume boosters. I know it is scary to work directly with professors but, if you gain a colleage out of them, you could create an important work relationship that could help you in the future! I think both ideas (taking classes or doing the program) will be beneficial to you but, the program might aid you in your indecisiveness as far as your career goes.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

JennMcNeal23 said:


> I think that a summer research program would be great for you. It might spark an interest and give you a clearer idea for your career path. You could also take the math classes and graduate on time though. Research programs are definite resume boosters. I know it is scary to work directly with professors but, if you gain a colleage out of them, you could create an important work relationship that could help you in the future! I think both ideas (taking classes or doing the program) will be beneficial to you but, the program might aid you in your indecisiveness as far as your career goes.


I agree with this. You really have nothing to lose, especially if it's paid.

As far as your situation, you really need to think about what careers you're interested in, and what is required of you to get into those careers. In picking jobs, make sure to carefully consider how easy it is to get a job in that field, because as I'm sure you've seen, it can be hard to get certain jobs. You don't want to put yourself in the same position many law students are putting themselves in - getting an insane amount of debt to get into a field where there are more people than jobs available. What I mean to say is that the end goal (a decent job) is what's important, far more so than the path taken to get there.


----------

